# Giant Corps



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Some of them, must weight over 30 pounds.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Pea**** Carp!! sweet pics man.


----------



## maguro88 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ha ha, sorry I was rushing.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Once they get that big they are worth a whole lot of money. There were 2 nice big ones in the highland glen pond last year. 10 to 15 pounders.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not to nit-pick, but aren't they Koi? Some of them look huge!


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

You are correct sir, they are KOI


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I picture RiverRat77 going crazy with his bow there! -O<- <<--O/


Yes.... that color contrast would make them a lot easier to target as well.


----------

